# Done with single core overloads



## passenger57 (Dec 4, 2014)

I can't take the one core overload problem in Logic X anymore. 

I have the latest 12 core MacPro and it's choking on a single instrument due to the one-core overload issue. I've jumped through all the hoops, read all the fourms and am fed up.

Can anyone recommend any DAWS that properly utilize all the cores?

thanks so much


----------



## JohnG (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi there,

I use VE Pro to host virtual instruments inside Digital Performer. It uses all 8 cores.

I wonder if VE Pro would also solve the problem for Logic?


----------



## Ozymandias (Dec 4, 2014)

Well, Reaper is free to try and this is [usually] one of its strengths.

It's not without its flaws, but you might find it less disagreeable than Logic.


----------



## passenger57 (Dec 4, 2014)

I use VE Pro, but I still get the overloads. I'll check out Reaper.

I have Pro Tools, never used it for composing, but I did a test and it seemed to distribute cores evenly.

I used to use DP but the interface and tracks are so tiny and I'm half blind now - lol


----------



## dgburns (Dec 4, 2014)

maybe describe the audio settings?something might jump out.

I rarely get overloads,but run the buffer at 256.A few things to look at-

-process buffer set to medium or high,not small(unless you use virus ti)
-buffer setting of 256 if you can.
-use multiple audio outs if you can,not just a stereo pair(cpu distributes the load per output)
-selection on an audio track when playback,not a software inst track,cpu will fall down by using the "under the hood" 1024 buffer logic uses for general playback.

sometimes,in a blue moon,I get core spikes when I'm stopped but playing a soft synth ,but when I hit "play" and select an audio track,the core falls down.no idea why this happens,but it does happen from time to time.

sorry,it's all I got

edit-I've reverted to L9 as LX just has performance issues and odd hickups for me.I have two macs,one with os 10.9 and one with 10.10.L9 on yosemite is not giving me confidence,so I am slowly migrating over to Cubase.


----------



## passenger57 (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks for the tips, I'll give it one more go


----------



## dinerdog (Dec 4, 2014)

Yeah, the single core spike is a drag. I know people say to highlight an audio track or a track without any plugins on it, but that is BS. Really, people working for the same company can't solve that? F you guys sometimes. Been using Logic since 1.6, and the hoops to get straight up performance sometimes is wearing thin. Not that I'm going to switch, but REALLY? Not sure why other people don't have it so bad, but in either Logic 9 or X, pretty much most of the time my 8 core is spiking.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Dec 4, 2014)

I am sorry but if you are getting single core overloads with Logic Pro in tandem with VE Pro on that machine, you are just not setting it up correctly to avoid that issue. I don't get them.

I can show you over Skype but I do charge for the service.


----------



## studioj (Dec 4, 2014)

As a former logic user, this is something I've enjoyed about composing in PT... it does distribute CPU load much more evenly.


----------



## dgburns (Dec 5, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Fri Dec 05 said:


> I am sorry but if you are getting single core overloads with Logic Pro in tandem with VE Pro on that machine, you are just not setting it up correctly to avoid that issue. I don't get them.
> 
> I can show you over Skype but I do charge for the service.



I recommend you hire Jay.It'll solve a few hurdles.Barring a new Logic design in the future,you'll need only do it once and get back to composing bliss.

my two cents

David


----------



## JohnG (Dec 5, 2014)

I agree. I'd let Jay have a go and see if that fixes it.

I like Digital Performer and it does have some excellent features for film scoring, but the pain of switching DAWs seems not worth it just for the cores issue.


----------



## Greg (Dec 5, 2014)

Which library(s) are overloading? I used to have problems with Cinebrass and Damage but now with a new 8 core mac pro my giant template runs incredibly well.

Remember to avoid using large multitimbral instances of Kontakt loaded with patches. Always better to give each patch its own instance of Kontakt.


----------



## dinerdog (Dec 5, 2014)

Perhaps it's my machine (MacPro Early 2008 2 x 2.8 GHz Quad-Core Intel 32GBs Ram, SSD Drive, Yosemite), but I don't know how. Here's a new Logic song with one Kontact piano and you can already see the CPU (which at this point probably shouldn't register ANYTHING at all). Buffer is 256, no strange settings. I am a long time user and this spike has been there for quite a while.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Dec 5, 2014)

Different story here on my 2012 iMac i7 w/ 32 GB at 256.


----------



## passenger57 (Dec 5, 2014)

> Which library(s) are overloading? I used to have problems with Cinebrass and Damage but now with a new 8 core mac pro my giant template runs incredibly well.



Several patches cause this - here are a couple:

Cinestrings - 21 Full Ensemble Articulations - Full Mix (with hairpin creator on)

Friedlander Vln 1.5 Full ALL CCs

I have my buffer at 256. No FX, nothing else loaded up in Logic. 
I have the latest MacPro 12 core 64GB. OS and all plugins are latest versions. 
The plugins that are on other VEP machines run fine but I'd at least like to load up some patches on my main computer considering how powerful it is. 
This is where I'm having the problem.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Dec 5, 2014)

passenger57 @ Fri Dec 05 said:


> > Which library(s) are overloading? I used to have problems with Cinebrass and Damage but now with a new 8 core mac pro my giant template runs incredibly well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And here is what I get with the Friedlander Vln 1.5 Full ALL CCs @256, nothing else.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Dec 5, 2014)

Just a quick question, are not most going to Mac Pro Vader helmets (at that price point) to get away from VEP and slaves ?

Jay, what does your connection at Apple say about the spikes ?


----------



## luke_7 (Dec 5, 2014)

About 5 weeks ago i switched from Cubase 6.0.7 ( for me rock solid ) to Logic Pro X ( just for fun ) and i'm in shock...performance is like from 90 to 120 audio tracks with channelstripe comp,eq,lim and logic is dead. The same 90-120 tracks on Cubase are like 50-60 % ASIO. Possibilities for audio and midi editing in Cubase 6 are much better. Plus single core overloads is hilarious bad joke ! I switched back.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Dec 5, 2014)

Dryden.Chambers @ Fri Dec 05 said:


> Just a quick question, are not most going to Mac Pro Vader helmets (at that price point) to get away from VEP and slaves ?
> 
> Jay, what does your connection at Apple say about the spikes ?



He says you guys don't know what the hell you are doing


----------



## ceam (Dec 5, 2014)

I have been using the idea of running logic X and protools (11) at the same time on the same computer. PT hosts 12 VEP Instances and I trigger the midi in logic with MOL. Samples on two PC Slaves. PT acts as just a mixer hosting all reverbs, Eq's etc...I do almost all work in logic including audio. I have set up a couple buses in PT to get audio back into logic if needed. I would get the dreaded one core spike when trying to record live instruments into logic when hosting a lot of VEP instances. SO far this has worked pretty good...I run logic at 128 and pro tools at 128/256. Computer is apple 6 core, not the new model, 32 gig ram, audio interface is MOTU 2408. I imagine with the new darth vader computers this would work fantastic. The one thing PT does better than logic is host VEP multi outs. In logic I got the best performance with stereo VEP Instances. In my experience multi outs bring logic down a lot faster. So in pro tools I can run 8-12 VEP Instances in logic I had to run 28-30. 

Pete


----------



## passenger57 (Dec 5, 2014)

I guess Darth is going to have to goto PT for a while. 

I want to be able to use the Friedlander Violin color fx in real time without Darth using the choke hold on himself. o[])


----------

